# Lightning Effect - Morris Perfect Storm 2.0



## JoshWoods (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone.

Someone stole my Perfect Storm 2.0 and I've been trying to replace it, but cannot find one to buy anywhere. Am I missing something? Is there another cost effective lightning simulator that is equally effective?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.
Josh


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I’ve been using one of these for 15 years 



HauntedIllinois.com - Props: Lightning Simulator




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

FrightProps has the Perfect Storm 2.0 


https://www.frightprops.com/lighting/thunder-lightning-controllers/budget-lightning-controllers/perfect-storm.html


----------

